# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?

## enhanced_deficit

Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?
They have joined forces against secular Christian friendly government in Syria.

Controversial zionist Charles Krauthammer making neocons' case for alliance with Al Qaeda linked militants.
Youtube video comments are original source, below headline is a characterization of his pro-Syria war statements by mofopolitics:




> *Charles Krauthammer joins al-Qaeda, calls for a “sustained air campaign” in Syria    
> August 27, 2013* 
> 
>     Even while acknowledging that choosing sides in Syria is not unlike  “a choice between Hitler and Stalin”– al-Krauthammer believes toppling  the Assad regime advances vital national interests.
>  And besides, what’s Russia going to do about it?What’s Russia gonna do? Cancel another summit? What’s Iran gonna do?
> 
> http://mofopolitics.com/2013/08/27/c...aign-in-syria/
> 
> *We supported Stalin against Hitler, and it was the right choice, the  second worst man on Earth against the first.* Those are the choices that  statesmen have to make. So I’m not, I mean, if he got up there, the  President, on Tuesday night, and said I think we need to alter the  course of this war, we’re not going to do it by joining it on the  ground, but we can do it with the weapons, the training, the bombing  that we will do, if he told me they were going to tell me, he wouldn’t  say it, but if they ended up with this attack, let’s say a three day  attack, wiping out the six main air bases around Damascus, as the  Southern Commander of the rebels is quoted as saying to David Ignatius  in the Post today, the Washington Post, if we used our air power to make  them inoperable, and we can do it, you hit the planes, you hit the  helicopters and you hit the runways, you hit the fuel depots and you hit  the command structure, and you do that, that will be a terrible blow to  the regime. He does that, he sends trainers, he sends arms, then I’m on  board. That’s what I want to hear.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIRUeJYFZ94


*Obama's $195 Million Aid Package for Al Qaeda-Led Syrian Rebels* 
Aug 8, 2013 

*Obama Waives Ban on Arming Terrorists to Aid Syrian Rebels* 
3 days ago - When I first highlighted the fact that the rebels in Syria     had large al-Qaeda elements to it back in December of last year, most     people thought it *...*



*Syrian in Israeli hospital: ‘Most fighters know they will get good care here’*

                              By REUTERS                  
                                      09/15/2013 02:43                 

*IDF mum on how the steady flow of wounded from the Syria civil war enter Israel, looking for treatment.*

                              Israeli nurse treating a Syrian patient in Nahariya, September 2013.  Photo: Reuters


http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Syr...re-here-326110


*Israel Rescues Al-Qaeda Terrorists From Syria*

*Fighters being treated in field hospitals and sent back to front lines*

 Paul Joseph Watson
May 9, 2013
Israel is sending military vehicles into  Syria to pick  up wounded     Al-Qaeda terrorists involved in the fight  against the Syrian  Army     before patching them up and sending them back  into battle, another      startling example of how the Zionist state is  working with its      supposedly sworn enemies to topple President Bashar  Al-Assad. 
That’s a not a claim being made by  Iranian or Syrian state media, it’s calmly admitted in a report by the  staunchly pro-Israel DebkaFile.
 “Israel     has set up a large  field hospital near the Tel  Hazakah observation    and  military post  on Golan which overlooks southern  Syria and  northern    Jordan. There,  incoming Syrian war wounded are vetted  and  examined  by   Israeli  army medics who decide whether to patch them up   and send  them   back,  or judge them badly hurt enough for hospital  care.  The   seriously   hurt are moved to one of the the nearest Israeli  hospitals    in Safed  or  Haifa,” states the report.


*Syria: The Strange US/Israel/Al-Qaeda Ménage à Trois*

                                                                               Daniel McAdams                            at 15:44 pm EDT on  September 28, 2012

                                                                                     A little more than a week after the extremists linked to       Al-Qaeda by our own US government set up and murdered Ambassador to       Libya Chris Stevens, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton has announced       that the United States would send an additional $45 million to the  _very same_ Al-Qaeda’s Syrian franchise.
 Yes you read that right: The US is sending another $45 million to  assist in Syria the same people it is fighting in Afghanistan and the  same people who killed US Ambassador Chris Stevens in Libya.
 Interestingly, the US, Israel, and Al-Qaeda       all agree that the rebels in Syria, many of whom are foreign      jihadists,  must succeed in overthrowing the Assad government. That is      like an  all-you-can-eat luncheon buffet in front of hungry  conspiracy     theorists.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...enage-a-trois/



*Syrian Civil War Fueling Bloody Resurgence of Al Qaeda in Iraq*
Syrian Civil War Fueling Bloody Resurgence of Al Qaeda in Iraq. August    16, 2013. Syrian War Fueling Attacks by Al Qaeda in Iraq, Officials  Say.   Michael R.







*Related

*Netanyahu advised US against attacking ISIS, wants violence between ISIS-Iran

Israel ‘Concerned’ over US War On ISIS

ISIS and Israel to attack Hezbullah in Lebanon

No need to panic ; Former CIA deputy station chief discusses ISIS with Iraqi Sunni leaders

BOMBSHELL: ISIS leader was US prisoner. Obama released him





9/11 Hijacker’s Two Cousins Allegedly Work as Israeli Spies
www.historycommons.org/context.jsp?item=a061704possecomitatus‎
1983-July 2008: 9/11 Hijacker's Two Cousins Allegedly Work as Israeli Spies ... 


Lebanese in Shock Over Arrest of an Accused Spy - NYTimes.com
www.nytimes.com/2009/02/19/world/middleeast/19lebanon.html‎
Feb 18, 2009 - To Israel, he appears to have been a valued spy, sending  reports ... One of Mr. Jarrah's cousins, Ziad al-Jarrah, was among the  19 hijackers ...


*Photo Essay: Crash course on origins of Al Qaeda*

Afghanistan in 1970s before the US freedom-intervention with Israeli-Saudi help:

----------


## Occam's Banana

Will it "end well" for whom? I could see it turning out great for both neo-cons and Al-Qaeda.

After all, the continued existence of either one "justifies" and reinforces the continued existence of the other.

It is a match made in Hell ...

----------


## donnie darko

Nope. It will just cause Syria to become like Afghanistan. It's just like we did in the eighties when Bin Laden's homies were fighting the Soviets.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Nope. It will just cause Syria to become like Afghanistan. It's just like we did in the eighties when Bin Laden's homies were fighting the Soviets.


Indeed.

And would you consider that to be indicative of the _evils of capitalism_?

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## enhanced_deficit

Unfortunately, this war lobbies tool is on the top 20 list of Israpundt. But there is still good chance that Congress wll buckle in face of public pressure and vote against Syria invasion to strengthen Al qaeda against Syrian government:




> *The 20 Most Influential Conservative Jews In Politics*
> 
> *Right Wing News*
>  Deciding who’s the “most influential” anything is inherently an   arbitrary business. It’s even more difficult in this case when we’re   comparing *politicians*, TV *personalities*, radio hosts, and   columnists. Still, somebody had to do it, so…
> 
> *20) Jeff Jacoby:* Columnist
> *19) Jennifer Rubin:* Columnist and blogger for the Washington Post
> *18) Lucianne Goldberg:* Lucianne.com
> *17) Ben Shapiro:* Columnist, radio host.
> ...



in other recent news;




> *Rebels film execution of 11 Syrian soldiers, as Obama continues anti-Assad rhetoric* 
> 
> 
> http://theredphoenixapl.org/2013/05/...ssad-rhetoric/

----------


## Christian Liberty

If only we could get Walter Block to #1.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Don't fool yourself. There is no alliance. Al-Qaeda is too to be used and discarded at will.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Don't fool yourself. There is no alliance. Al-Qaeda is too to be used and discarded at will.


Sometimes you want to leave the blanket (after using it) but the blanket doesn't want to leave you.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:91...ep2008_pie.png

----------


## BuddyRey

Question:  Has a U.S. alliance with a group of loose cannon fundamentalist dictators ever NOT ended badly?

Joseph Stalin, the Shah of Iran, Augusto Pinochet, the Mujahideen, Osama bin Laden (codename Tim Osman), Saddam Hussein, Mohammed Morsi, Hamid Karzai, the Saudi Royal Family, etc.  I'd say we have about the same record for success in picking allies as a young woman with daddy issues has in picking boyfriends.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

and in other news, water is wet.

----------


## Cutlerzzz

It will probably end well for the Neo Cons and extremely well for Al Qaeda.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Question:  Has a U.S. alliance with a group of loose cannon fundamentalist dictators ever NOT ended badly?
> 
> Joseph Stalin, the Shah of Iran, Augusto Pinochet, the Mujahideen, Osama bin Laden (codename Tim Osman), Saddam Hussein, Mohammed Morsi, Hamid Karzai, the Saudi Royal Family, etc.  I'd say we have about the same record for success in picking allies as a young woman with daddy issues has in picking boyfriends.


Tim Osman?   Never saw that in news.

But good points.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Will it "end well" for whom? I could see it turning out great for both neo-cons and Al-Qaeda.
> 
> After all, the continued existence of either one "justifies" and reinforces the continued existence of the other.
> 
> It is a match made in Hell ...


End well for America/humanity, that was the intended question.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Nope. It will just cause Syria to become like Afghanistan. It's just like we did in the eighties when Bin Laden's homies were fighting the Soviets.


At least we learnt our lessons and will never fund and support jiihadis again.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Controversial dbag Charles Krauthammer making neocons' case for alliance with Al Qaeda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIRUeJYFZ94



Unlikely that he surfs this forum but if he  or any of his supporters do, Q for Charles Krauthammer - having seen news of few hundred people killed by Al Qaeda linked militants in just last 24 hours, do you still stand by your call to support Al Qaeda terrorists?


*Iraq Suicide Bomb Kills Almost 100 At Funeral*
*Two suicide bombers - one in a car laden with explosives and another on foot - strike at a funeral in Baghdad's Sadr City.*
9:12am UK, Sunday 22 September 2013             

         The suicide bombers targeted a funeral attended by hundreds of mourners

*Graph:* Civilian Deaths In Iraq Violence
Almost 100 people have died after two suicide bombers targeted a funeral in the Shi'ite neighbourhood of Sadr City in Baghdad.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   One bomber detonated his  explosives-laden car as he drove up near a  tent where mourners had  gathered and another on foot blew himself up  nearby.
                                                                                                                        A third explosion  followed as police, ambulances and firefighter were gathering at the  scene.
                                                                                                                        The explosions set  several cars on fire, sending a towering plume of thick black smoke over  the city.

http://news.sky.com/story/1144916/ir...100-at-funeral

*Syrian Civil War Fueling Bloody Resurgence of Al Qaeda in Iraq*
Syrian Civil War Fueling Bloody Resurgence of Al Qaeda in Iraq. August     16, 2013. Syrian War Fueling Attacks by Al Qaeda in Iraq, Officials   Say.   

*Kenya Westgate mall hostage standoff continues; death toll hits 68*

CBS News
 - ‎8 hours ago‎





NAIROBI, KenyaA  large explosion rocked the Kenyan mall where Islamic extremists are  holding hostages a day after attacking the upscale shopping center.

*Kenya Mall Attack Due To Al Qaeda Surge In Arms And Military ...*
16 hours ago - Kenya Mall Attack Due To Al Qaeda Surge In Arms And Military Power *...* Syrian rebels defect to Islamists and western-backed groups say *...*

*Obama Waives Ban on Arming Terrorists to Aid Syrian Rebels* 
3 days ago - When I first highlighted the fact that the rebels in Syria       had large al-Qaeda elements to it back in December of last year,   most     people thought it *...*

*Obama's $195 Million Aid Package for Al Qaeda-Led Syrian Rebels* 
www.theblaze.com/.../obamas-195-million-aid-package-for-al-qaeda-led...‎

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Hezbollah blames Israel for commander's death in LebanonChristian Science Monitor-7 hours ago
Hezbollah commander gunned down outside home; Israel denies ...Blog-NBCNews.com (blog)-26 minutes ago

----------


## enhanced_deficit

3.57% of voters  or one opinion in this case is already being proven wrong as history repeats itself :


*Bomb attacks on Christians in Iraq kill 37*

By SINAN SALAHEDDIN, Associated Press

 12/25/2013 08:49:50 AM EST | Updated:   about 6  hours ago

BAGHDAD  (AP) -- Militants in Iraq targeted Christians in two separate  bomb  attacks in Baghdad on Wednesday, killing at least 37 people,  officials  said.    
In one attack, a car bomb went off near a church during Christmas  Mass  in the capital’s southern Dora neighborhood, killing at least 26  people  and wounding 38, a police officer said.    
A little bit earlier, a bomb ripped through an outdoor market in  the  nearby Christian section of Athorien, killing 11 people and wounding   21, the officer added.   
There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attacks,  but  Iraq’s dwindling Christian community, which is estimated to number   about 400,000 to 600,000 people, has often been targeted *by al-Qaida* and  other insurgents who see the Christians as unbelievers.

----------


## thoughtomator

The neocons ARE Al-Qaida.

"Al-Qaida" would be a very odd choice of name for a genuine Islamic fundamentalist organization, as the name has zero basis in any sort of history or tradition. It literally translates to "the base".

The "base" it's referring to is a _data_base. Specifically, the CIA database of usable intelligence assets in the MENA region.

Al-Qaida and the neocons are one, and they have always been so from the very beginning. Google "Tim Osman".

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Very interesting argument.  

It is very strange coincidence though that from Afghanistan to Iraq to Syria... "Al Qaeda" shows up  after neocons setup  operations base there while there was ZERO " Al Qaeda" there before their ventures.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Drudge is a Jewish shill? - SRSLY???

-t

----------


## thoughtomator

> Very interesting argument.  
> 
> It is very strange coincidence though that from Afghanistan to Iraq to Syria... "Al Qaeda" shows up  after neocons setup  operations base there while there was ZERO " Al Qaeda" there before their ventures.


Now you get it. And now you get how the transition from "Al Qaeda is such a mortal threat to the US that we need to impose a police state" to "Al Qaeda is our ally in Libya/Syria/Iran/who knows where else" went so smoothly, without ANYONE in the national security establishment objecting to it.

----------


## willwash

We've always been at war with eastasia

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Fuelled by Syria war, al Qaeda bursts back to life in Iraq*

euronews
 - ‎46 minutes ago‎






BAGHDAD  (Reuters) - Al Qaeda gunmen seeking to form a radical Islamic state out  of the chaos of Syria's civil war are fighting hard to reconquer the  province they once controlled in neighbouring Iraq, stirring fears the  conflict is exporting ever more instability.

*Al Qaeda Forces In Iraq Take Over Fallujah And Ramadi*
Huffington Post-Jan 4, 2014
The overrunning of the cities this week by al-Qaida's Iraqi branch in the ... "We are your brothers from the Islamic State in Iraq and Levant," ...

----------


## Cutlerzzz

It's going well so far. Neocons have their boogeyman, Al Qaeda can now operate in Iraq.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The Media Con Artist is wrong and refuted in the first 30 seconds of his dribble... Zionist Charles Krauthammer is just a Propaganda-Historical Revisionist aka 'Political Liar'.

Here's the facts: http://gizmodo.com/5952694/which-dic...he-most-people

 
Which Dictator Killed the Most People?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Good points!

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> It's going well so far. Neocons have their boogeyman, Al Qaeda can now operate in Iraq.


I was curious about "it will end well" vote, now it makes sense lol

----------


## jmdrake

> Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?
> They have joined forces against secular Christian friendly government in Syria.
> 
> Controversial zionist Charles Krauthammer making neocons' case for alliance with Al Qaeda:


Charles Krauthammer wins the award for the worst person of the 2014.  And he's competing hard against Peter King.

Edit: Seriously?  So the Fox fools want you to believe that Al freaking Qaeda is now "enemy #2" and that Assad, a man the CIA once sent prisoners to so that he would torture them on behalf of the CIA, is somehow "worse"?  Why is it that "conservatives" watch Farce news again?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Charles Krauthammer wins the award for the worst person of the 2014.  And he's competing hard against Peter King.
> 
> Edit: Seriously?  So the Fox fools want you to believe that Al freaking Qaeda is now "enemy #2" and that Assad, a man the CIA once sent prisoners to so that he would torture them on behalf of the CIA, is somehow "worse"?  Why is it that "conservatives" watch Farce news again?



Excellent point, but it is going to be fierce competition for "worst person of the year".

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Rebel videos show first U.S.-made rockets in Syria*

*Missile systems would signal further internalization of the civil war, as Russia and Iran continue to supply Assad forces.*

                                                                                                                                         By                                                                                                         Reuters                                                                                                                                       |                                                                                                              Apr. 16, 2014 | 1:12 PM                             

                                           U.S made TOW missile system seen in Syria rebels video         


                                                                                                                                                            By                                                                                                         Reuters                                                     and                                                                                             The Associated Press                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                              Apr. 16, 2014 | 2:52 PM     
                                                                                                                                                          Online videos show Syrian rebels using what appear to be  U.S. anti-tank rockets, weapons experts say, the first significant  American-built armaments in the country's civil war.                                                                                                    
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              They  would signal a further internationalization of the conflict, with new  rockets suspected from Russia and drones from Iran also spotted in the  forces of Syrian President Bashar Assad.                                                                                                    

http://www.haaretz.com/news/middle-east/1.585801



#SWCdrone , #neoconplant






*
Related*




The most expensive gift on the list came from, “Abdullah bin Abd al-Aziz  Al Saud, Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, King of the Kingdom of  Saudi Arabia” in the form of a “Large desert scene on a green veined  marble base featuring miniature figurines of gold palm trees and  camels”, valued at thirty-four thousand dollars.
 He also kicked in a fourteen thousand dollar “necklace made of 33  pearls with a sterling silver pendant” for Michelle Obama. Along with a  Ruby and diamond jewelry set. Estimated worth, 132,000 dollars.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

inter*natio*nalization

----------


## Ronin Truth

FWIW, I prefer my kraut unhammered.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Syria: The Strange US/Israel/Al-Qaeda Ménage à Trois*
> 
>                                                                               Daniel McAdams                            at 15:44 pm EDT on September 28, 2012
> 
> http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...enage-a-trois/
> 
> 
> 
> *Syrian Civil War Fueling Bloody Resurgence of Al Qaeda in Iraq*
> Syrian Civil War Fueling Bloody Resurgence of Al Qaeda in Iraq. August   16, 2013. Syrian War Fueling Attacks by Al Qaeda in Iraq, Officials Say.





*Iraq crisis: Militants seize Tikrit after taking Mosul*


BBC News
 - ‎29 minutes ago‎









Islamist  insurgents in Iraq have seized the city of Tikrit, their second major  gain after capturing Mosul on Tuesday, security officials say.


The insurgents are from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIS).
         ISIS, which is also known as ISIL, is an offshoot of al-Qaeda.
         It controls considerable territory in eastern Syria and  western and central Iraq, in a campaign to set up a Sunni militant  enclave straddling the border.
         There were also reports on Thursday of fighting further south, in Samarra.
         Separately, at least 21 people were killed and 45 hurt by a suicide bomber at a Shia meeting in Baghdad, police said.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

You guys are pretty sharp...


Look closely at 2 very well "groomed" Generals

 Libya General Khalifa Hifter
Egyptian General Abdel Fattah Saeed Hussein Khalil el-Sisi 


Where are they now and what are they currently doing?  If you have time and the resources, look at the actions and path both of these took over the past 10 years, especially the past 4 years.


All the pieces of the puzzle are falling in place, lot's of CIA/Mi5-6 bonus checks going out too.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Good Qs Hollywood, connections of our recent enemies trace back to us.  It is Rinse and Repeat operation as many has observed.







> Controversial zionist Charles Krauthammer making neocons' case for alliance with Al Qaeda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIRUeJYFZ94


Is neocon Kraut-hammer a Republican or a Democrat?


June 16, 2014, 6:00 AM

*Will ISIS plan a 9/11-style terror plot against the US?*

Republicans are sounding the warning that the next 9/11-like terror  plot could emerge from the regions of Iraq and Syria that are currently  dominated by an extremist group bearing down on Baghdad. 

As the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) - which has already captured the cities of Tikrit and Mosul  and is threatening to take the capital city as well - grows in strength  and numbers, will it pose an immediate threat to the United States  homeland as well?

Experts say the group's increasing power and reach is  concerning, though it's not entirely clear when they might be able to  threaten the U.S.
 "You've got motivation mixed with opportunity,  ideology and foreign fighters and all of that looks like a very extreme  version of Afghanistan in the '90s, plus what was happening in Iraq  after the Iraq war," said CBS News National Security Analyst Juan  Zarate. "This is a cauldron of future terrorist threats to the west."

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/will-isi...ainst-the-u-s/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*

ISIS overtakes Iraq's largest Christian city*
Aug 7, 2014
*(CNN)* -- Iraq's largest Christian town has been  overrun by the same militant Islamists who have gained a foothold in  parts of eastern Syria and western and northern Iraq. The latest advance by  ISIS (or the Islamic State, formerly known as the Islamic State in Iraq  and Syria) has caused thousands of Christians in the city to flee, just  as other minority groups targeted by ISIS have done, as well as Shiite  Muslims.
 The French government confirmed that the Iraqi city of Qaraqosh has fallen into the hands of the militant al Qaeda offshoot.








> Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?
> They have joined forces against secular Christian friendly government in Syria.
> 
> Controversial zionist Charles Krauthammer making neocons' case for alliance with Al Qaeda:
> 
> *Obama's $195 Million Aid Package for Al Qaeda-Led Syrian Rebels* 
> Aug 8, 2013
> *Obama Waives Ban on Arming Terrorists to Aid Syrian Rebels* 
> 
> ...






>

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Baghdad Inferno... ISIS $#@!s strike innocents for the 3rd time this week*


> The before and after of the shopping  district just carbombed... current counts of 160 killed/347 wounded.



News links courtesy of another forum member.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Terrorism spike in Europe continues:





> July 27 2016 
> 
> *Warnings ISIS attacks will continue to rise in Europe after 84-year old priest slain in France*
> 
>          1.  'Soldiers' of Islamic State slit the throat of elderly priestOnce again France is in mourning after people professing allegiance to the so-called Islamic State struck again.
> 
>              Two attackers killed a priest with a knife and seriously  wounded another hostage in a church in northern France before being shot  dead by French police.
> 
> This time two men slit the throat of an 84-year-old priest  inside a Catholic church in Normandy, where they also took two nuns and  two more parishioners hostage.
> The pair were shot dead. President Francois Hollande declared the two attackers were linked to the terrorist group


http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politi...26-gqefv5.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*"Bring Back Our Girls": Aleppo Girl Appeals to Michelle Obama for Help*
*How will US media cover  attack that killed Russian ambassador, "Je Suis Russia"?*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

ISIS claims responsibility for Palm Sunday church blasts in EgyptNew York Daily News



Egypt Palm Sunday Church Blasts Kill at Least 38NBCNews.com

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Now in UK:


*Manchester attack: Suspect visited Syria and had 'proven' ties to ISIS, French minister says*

*UK raises terror threat amid fears of another terror attack*

Published                  May 24, 2017


                                                                                                                                              The man British police say blew himself up as a  packed concert was letting out in Manchester, England, Monday night is  believed to have traveled to Syria and had "proven" links with the  Islamic State terror network.

                                                                                                                                              British and French intelligence have information that  Salman Abedi, 22, had been to Syria, although it was unclear if he was  part of a larger network of attackers, French Interior Minister Gerard  Collomb said Wednesday. 
                                                                                   Collomb spoke with British Prime Minister Theresa May  and said the two countries should continue cooperating closely on  counterterrorism efforts despite Britain's pending exit from the  European Union.

                                                                                   It also was reported the attacker had recently returned to the U.K. from Libya days before the attack, according to his friends.
Detectives who have viewed closed-circuit TV footage tell the paper  that Abedi placed an explosive-laden suitcase on the ground in the foyer  of Manchester Arena at around 10:30 p.m., as a concert by pop star  Ariana Grande was ending.                                                                                   *Moments later, the bomb exploded, killing at least 22 people and injuring nearly 120 others.*

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/05...ster-says.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Freedom spreaded arab refugees reaching shores of Europe enmasse already and US is next it appears:
> 
> 
> *US to accept thousands of Syrian refugees for resettlement*
> 
>                       US Assistant Secretary of State for  Population,  Refugees, and Migration Anne Richard says the United States  will  dramatically increase the number of Syrian refugees   allowed to resettle permanently in the United States from about 350   this year to close to 10,000 annually as the crisis grinds on into  its  fifth year.                                            
> The low number of Syrian refugees accepted so far by the United States,   attributable in part to Germany and Sweden offering to "take a lot,"   will increase significantly in 2015, a US State Department official   says. 
> 
>              While the number is minuscule given a total *Syrian  refugee population of 3.3 million,*  it reflects US recognition that the  civil war in Syria is not about to  end anytime soon and that, even when  it does, Syria will need years  for reconstruction and reconciliation.
> ...




*Mohammed Is Taking Over Europe: Name Most Popular in Berlin, Elsewhere*



It turns out majority view in this poll (97%) was right.

----------

